
How to market your website on the cheap, by co-founder of reddit.com - rms
http://www.scribd.com/doc/24126/How-to-market-your-website-on-the-cheap-by-cofounder-of-redditcom
======
axod
Nice article. But did it really need to be delivered to me via flash? :/

Maybe a youtube video of a camera panning over a printed out copy next? Or
perhaps a Doom level file where the pages are texture mapped onto the walls.

~~~
kirubakaran
Also, Websense at work blocks Sribd saying: "ACCESS RESTRICTED - Website
categorized as Personal Network Storage"

Can anyone please host the pdf in your server and post a link?

~~~
0x44
<http://indistinct.org/marketing.pdf>

~~~
fendale
I had the same problem, but that url isn't working for me - guess I will have
to wait until I get home to read it!!

~~~
0x44
It should be working now, I had some problems this afternoon while trying to
upgrade my gems, turns out that gem tries to load the entire tree into memory
before operating. On a slice with only 256MB of ram, it sort of demolished
everything. Sorry about that.

------
kn0thing
OMG OMG THEY STOLEZ MAH CONTENTZ!

j/k

If you liked reading that, you'll probably like reading my blog,
<http://redditAll.com>, in which case, you'd really like my current project,
<http://breadpig.com>, unless you're not into pig superhero-led uncorporations
-- in which case, what the hell is wrong with you?

~~~
joshwa
Just ordered some LOLMagnetz. OMFG awesome.

------
hooande
Second time today I've seen creating fake users suggested as an option for new
sites. Is anyone actually doing this?

I know we certainly did it on the social site I used to own. It turned out ok,
I guess. It certainly seems sketchy to me now. It seems like you would just
want to improve your product until you got a lot of legitimate users, but that
might or might not be the best way to go about it.

